# Software Update



## Admdata (May 10, 2010)

I have Hughes HDVR2 I got from ebay, it has ver 3.1 software on it. my question is this does the software update come though the phone line or the dish, to update to the ver 6.2 or what ever the current version is. I have forced my dvr to make daily calls and it did download some stuff for the menu (ads) but no software update, also does it matter that I don't have the dvr current with directv, (I am waiting on a new access card from them), I do get channel 100 though, and both sat tuners get a signal from the dish.

Thanks for any advice
Frank


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

i think the update has to come down from the dish but it gets enabled by a phone call. it's been a very long time though so my memory could be wrong. and they may no longer be sending those updates over the dish at all.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

The current Tivo software is not always in the satellite stream, so it can take several days or longer for the updates to gradually download via the daily phone calls. Be patient.


----------



## Admdata (May 10, 2010)

I thank you for the info, I will be patient I have been this long waiting for the new access card which came today in the mail, and the dvr is now fully hooked up and running well.


Thanks


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

It MAY speed things up if you manually force a call... but it's been awhile since my remaining DTivo's updated so I'm not sure


----------



## jacket88 (Sep 12, 2002)

Admdata said:


> I thank you for the info, I will be patient I have been this long waiting for the new access card which came today in the mail, and the dvr is now fully hooked up and running well.
> 
> Thanks


You'll be waiting a long time if it is like my experience. The phone calls don't seem to be activating the new software anymore... so my R10 is stuck at 4.1.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Directv may be able to push a new copy out. I also had luck in the past by giving TiVo my unit number when I was in the same situation and had a new download of the most recent software shortly afterward.


----------



## everklier (Feb 13, 2002)

ronsch said:


> Directv may be able to push a new copy out. I also had luck in the past by giving TiVo my unit number when I was in the same situation and had a new download of the most recent software shortly afterward.


did you call the regular tivo customer service number?


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

everklier said:


> did you call the regular tivo customer service number?


Actually it was via a post in one of these forums followed by a PM of my service number,


----------



## Admdata (May 10, 2010)

a short update I called Directv and they told me I was beat in getting a software update from them, they wanted me to update to one of there dvr's (I have one I hate the interface)!!!

so long story short if you want to update the software in your directivo, you have to buy the instant cake software!!


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Admdata said:


> a short update I called Directv and they told me I was beat in getting a software update from them, they wanted me to update to one of there dvr's (I have one I hate the interface)!!!
> 
> so long story short if you want to update the software in your directivo, you have to buy the instant cake software!!


or see this thread.


----------



## liousvuitton4 (Jun 17, 2010)

Good


----------

